# Help! 5 month old Golden lays down & refuses to walk!



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi All, 

We brought home our new 5 mth old Golden 1+ week ago. He's *incredibly* mellow, lovable and playful. The first couple days, he enjoyed walks but afterwards started to refuse walking. At first we thought it was fear as he is in new surroundings (we live in the city so as you can imagine, there are a million new sites/sounds), but we also feel he's playing tricks on us. We started working with a trainer who helped us to get him going so we've been giving him tons of praise and treats along the way. Sometimes we're sucessful, other times it's hard to get him out of the house! A quick 15 minute potty run can turn into 30+ minutes. We got him from a reputable breeder so I left her a voicemail today to see if she can provide some insights. We're at a loss...has anyone ever experienced this? Please help!

Thanks so much!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not what you want to hear, but have him checked by a vet PRONTO. Sometimes that can be a sign of hip, elbow, or bone pain.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hate to say it but my first thought is get his hips checked


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Background: Why did the breeder have a 5 month old? Was he a pup she held back to see about showing or a puppy that someone returned to her or one she meant to sell at 8 weeks? I agree with the vet check. 5 months begins the "teenage" months. . . so you will have to work extra hard on developing a nice relationship with your pup. How about scheduling some hang out time to walk with a friend's balanced, well-adjusted dog? Walking with another good dog or two could role model for your pup. Make sure you take an obedience or CGC class, depending on your pup's training level. The bonding is valuable for understanding one another.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Except when he was itty bitty and learning the leash, Whenever Lucky refused to go further on during a walk, it was always a physical problem or a fear problem. The fear issue was obvious because he showed obvious fear.

But the physical problems were not. Once it was because he was too hot, and another because he had a burr in his foot. Both times I thought it was a "defiance" issue and treated it that way.....which makes me feel horrible.

If your pup enjoyed the walks the first couple of days...and not now....perhaps he simply isn't used to walks and his muscles are sore. I would talk to your vet to give you some insite before you treat it as a training issue.


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I'll call his vet today (although we had our first check last weekend after we picked him up and she said he was fine). Ljilly28- we were actually looking for an older pup and the breeder said she had him b/c she intended to show him, but one of his testicles didn't drop so I guess that disqualified him. I had called my vet to ask about this since it was unfamiliar to us, but she assured me that was ok and that as long as he was neutered it wouldn't be a concern for us.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd definately call a vet. Refusal to walk was how we found out Miss. Scarlett had very severe HD. Please get it checked out via xray, maybe get a second opinion. I wouldnt think a 5 month old wouldnt want to go walk/play outside given the chance. Hope things turn out good for you. 

- Brandon


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

My Ziggy sometimes lays down while walking. I suspect though that he smells cats in the grass. There are 3 houses that I know of for sure where cats hang out in the yard. Those are the houses that he does this. My front yard is one of them. He will sniff sniff sniff the grass and then roll his head and shoulder on a spot and then lay with his tail wagging the whole time. I let him do it for just a second and then I say let's go! And I give his lease a little tug. He usually just comes. It's weird because he only does it when we are close to home - either coming or going.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

As everyone else has said, definitely get in to see the vet. What would really concern me is HD. Did the breeder give any health clearances at all? My Golden is also 5 months old and he is always go, go, go.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

"He's *incredibly* mellow"


lol doesnt sound like a golden to me especially at 5 months old. I'd have a better check up with the vet, explain the walking issue, and bring up HD. I've known vets not to look for it unless its brought to their attention. A regular check up usually doesn't include a hip xray. At this age your pup should be running your legs off and as above always GO GO GO GO GO.


----------

